# Dilemma!!



## LLyons85 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, need some opinions. I'm 29 yrs old type1 dm and currently 1 yr on waiting list for kidney pancreas transplant. Recent bloods suggested i have gluten intolerance, so went for scope to confirm & was told procedure couldnt go ahead as pre procedure urine showed I was pregnant. Next day had scan to confirm & told approx 7 wks & everything looks great.
Dilemma is,  I have to decide whether to keep baby or have termination under medical grounds. If keep baby, have to commence dialysis immediately as kidneys only working at 12%. Also medications I have been on are deemed toxic to baby. I've also been suspended on transplant waiting list. I already have a boy aged 5 and would have liked another baby after transplant if it is successful.  Its high risk that pregnancy would be success & also putting my life at risk as blood pressure already sky high, but cant help feeling this is a little life and I just cant decide its fortune. All thoughts greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh bless you, what an awful decision to have to make.  It can only be you who ultimately decides, but if it were me in this position, with a little one already depending on me, I think I would have to sadly terminate the pregnancy.  Sorry you are faced with this


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh what a terrible choice you have to make.  Whatever you decide has to be the right choice for you and your family.  I'm in no position to offer anything but sympathy and wish you well.


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, 
What a terrible dilemma, someone with good medical knowledge ie your doctor would be the place to go for best advice.

This is just MY opinion I would worry about you first.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 20, 2014)

Poor you! What a tough decision.
You have to ask yourself if you are actually well enough to go through a pregnancy right now. 
And I agree with Redkite when she says you already have a little one who depends on you...
Good luck with everything. Whatever decision you make, it's the right one.
A big virtual hug (())))


----------



## Cleo (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, what very difficult position to be in.  Only you know what's best for you.

the main consideration I'd be taking into account is the fact that you need to be able to look after your little one.  But good luck with what ever choice you make and remember you can always come here if you need any support 

X


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 20, 2014)

How difficult for you  I agree with Bloden, whatever decision you make will be the right one. My friend was in a similar position for different reasons and she was grateful to her medical team for helping her make a choice - they gave her lots of information to inform her decision. In the end she had a termination but at least she felt the choice was made on evidence provided by her team which made it slightly more bearable.


----------

